
Goodbye, Lua (2016) - doomrobo
https://realmensch.org/2016/05/28/goodbye-lua/
======
bradknowles
If the author thinks that LUA depend your hell is bad, just wait until he gets
t JavaScript dependency hell. And where it is apparently normal for an “npm
install” to bring in over 1000 dependencies, even for a nearly trivially small
program.

Just wait.

~~~
mmjaa
Yeah, I tend to use Lua exactly for this reason: to escape the dependency hell
of JS and Node and so on.

Having fewer 3rd-party libraries to use in formulating an addiction to
dependencies is often a positive thing.

------
tempdeadbeef
...”and now you have 2 problems!”

